# Bleu Cheese Appetizer Spread



## abjcooking (Dec 17, 2004)

1/2 cup butter, softened
1/2 cup bleu cheese, softened
3 T. Whiskey
1/4 cup walnuts, finely chopped

Combine butter, cheese and Whiskey in food processor and blend until smooth. Remove from processor; stir in walnuts.  Cover and chill for several hours or overnight.  Serve with crackers.  Makes 1 cup.

I am trying this one for our orange bowl party.


----------



## MJ (Dec 21, 2004)

I didn't see the secret ingredient (whiskey!) before. This looks like a great Appetizer Spread!


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 22, 2004)

I have made gorgonzola and cream cheese and rolled in chopped nuts, but I think the addition of alcohol would be nice, but think I will use brandy or scotch.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Chef Cyril (Jan 8, 2005)

I thinks you should try with white Porto wine, should be more sweet and soft than whyskey !  

And, make a reduction of red Porto wine split with olive oil, on top of mache salad with this cheese....This is fabulous!







Bonne appétit !


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 8, 2005)

Chef Cyril said:
			
		

> whyskey


----------

